# Creek Robber semen?



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone have any info re: the possibility of any remaining Auggie semen?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

stonybrook said:


> Anyone have any info re: the possibility of any remaining Auggie semen?


He has it but you ain't gonna get it, unless he REALLY likes your bitch.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

So along those lines... if Auggie isn't an option, which Creek Robber son do people here like best and why?


----------



## dalelong (Nov 1, 2011)

Getty has had very good success and is available.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

IdahoLabs said:


> So along those lines... if Auggie isn't an option, which Creek Robber son do people here like best and why?


What about Bullet?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Terry Marshall said:


> What about Bullet?


Bullet is more or less sterile. There are only 2 straws of frozen that I'm aware of, and it seems unlikely that Hank will release them anytime soon. According to his write up in the retriever news, it would probably take a bitch with a "N" in front of her name to get the breedings. The closest you're going to get to Bullet is Luke or one of the other younger siblings of Bullet.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Charles C. said:


> Bullet is more or less sterile. There are only 2 straws of frozen that I'm aware of, and it seems unlikely that Hank will release them anytime soon. According to his write up in the retriever news, it would probably take a bitch with a "N" in front of her name to get the breedings. The closest you're going to get to Bullet is Luke or one of the other younger siblings of Bullet.


I've heard mixed reviews on Luke pups. A friend of mine has one that is nice, but I've heard quite a few others are average at best and a few washouts.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

Another option would be Auggie's full sibling Esprit's out of the Woods. Tiger never titled, but more importantly is a proven producer.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

DuckDynasty said:


> Another option would be Auggie's full sibling Esprit's out of the Woods. Tiger never titled, but more importantly is a proven producer.


Really nice litter on the ground by Tiger right now posted in the classifieds.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

bamajeff said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on Luke pups. A friend of mine has one that is nice, but I've heard quite a few others are average at best and a few washouts.


They all have mamas, too. I only ended up with 2 pups in the Luke breeding I did, and they're really young, but one of them looks like a star in the making. The bitch I bred him to has some talent, though.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Charles C. said:


> They all have mamas, too. I only ended up with 2 pups in the Luke breeding I did, and they're really young, but one of them looks like a star in the making. The bitch I bred him to has some talent, though.


For sure, some say the bitch represents 60% of the pup....I have a Luke pup that just turned 6 months and she is showing some real promise.:BIG:


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Charles C. said:


> They all have mamas, too. I only ended up with 2 pups in the Luke breeding I did, and they're really young, but one of them looks like a star in the making. The bitch I bred him to has some talent, though.


The specific litter I know about, the mama was a QAA Grady daughter that ran 12 trials and finished 11, so she has some talent. Only 1 or maybe 2 of the puppies are going to make something. Maybe it just wasn't a good cross. A very well known FT trainer kept one a few months and sent it home and it's being sold as a pet.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

bamajeff said:


> The specific litter I know about, the mama was a QAA Grady daughter that ran 12 trials and finished 11, so she has some talent. Only 1 or maybe 2 of the puppies are going to make something. Maybe it just wasn't a good cross. A very well known FT trainer kept one a few months and sent it home and it's being sold as a pet.


I didn't mean to suggest that the bitch in the equation wasn't any good. Breeding is a crapshoot no matter how good it looks on paper. Sometimes two dogs just don't "click."


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Charles C. said:


> Breeding is a crapshoot no matter how good it looks on paper. Sometimes two dogs just don't "click."


You are 100% correct. I thought the litter was almost a can't miss due to the line breeding on Code Blue, the talent of the female, and other very successful dogs from Augie/Grady crossings(Flex and others). Luckily, my friend got one of the better ones out of the litter.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

bamajeff said:


> You are 100% correct. I thought the litter was almost a can't miss due to the line breeding on Code Blue, the talent of the female, and other very successful dogs from Augie/Grady crossings(Flex and others). Luckily, my friend got one of the better ones out of the litter.


A truly nice individual animal, properly trained. Nothing in his lineage would suggest
worthy of line breeding, unless you want to make pups.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> A truly nice individual animal, properly trained. Nothing in his lineage would suggest
> worthy of line breeding, unless you want to make pups.


I'm not following you. Code Blue produced a high % of FC/AFC offspring. He also produced offspring that in turn produced(Grady, Tiger, Augie, Rita). Why would he not be worthy of line breeding? I'm not asking to be confrontational or disagree, just curious as to why you think that.


----------



## DogsNDawgs (Jul 15, 2016)

What abou Slick? FC/AFC Slick When Wet III. He's a Luke litter mate. Already FC/AFC, Several Wins, AA Points.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

And Slick is owned by Ole. That should say something in itself. Nice dog. Have seen him run and judged him as a derby dog.
Marv, Code Blue had a QAA ( Joker) and FC/AFC( Easy Rider) brothers. Produced and has offspring producing. Out of a son of Super Powder on top and a Trumarc Zip Code daughter on the bottom. What's not to like?

Jeff


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

bamajeff said:


> I'm not following you. Code Blue produced a high % of FC/AFC offspring. He also produced offspring that in turn produced(Grady, Tiger, Augie, Rita). Why would he not be worthy of line breeding? I'm not asking to be confrontational or disagree, just curious as to why you think that.


You did read the part where I said Code Blue was a really nice individual? When one considers a dog for line breeding purposes you need to be looking for something
rather than is it in the pedigree? I was very active & somewhat successful during the time Code Blue, Cosmo, Lean Mac were running. I know the dogs & a little bit of
their history & watched the dogs contained in their pedigrees perform. Read Below.



labsforme said:


> Marv, Code Blue had a QAA ( Joker) and FC/AFC( Easy Rider) brothers. Produced and has offspring producing. Out of a son of Super Powder on top and a Trumarc Zip Code daughter on the bottom. What's not to like?
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, When I 1st started the dog to have in your dogs pedigree somewhere was Paha Sapa Chief. I'm not interested in discussing individual dogs on this forum
but have had this discussion with people more knowledgeable than I & their input verifies my position. When I started most of the people involved were folks 
who worked for a living, trained their own dogs & bred to the local outstanding sire. 1967 NC Butte's Blue Moon was given to Bob Sparks untrained at 6 months 
of age, from there he went on to a fair amount of glory but was not bred enough, IMO. I don't have any idea of how many brothers & sisters he had that placed in 
AA stakes, but it was considerable. Moon was also a dog that was an outstanding hunter of both upland game & waterfowl, a quality very important to the type 
of individual who owned dogs around Butte. 

I've heard this statement "Go to the pound & get a dog that looks like a lab, put him at stud & breed to 50 bitches, place the pups right & you will get some 
outstanding performance offspring." From someone who knows dogs better than you or I. 

This stuff makes for coffee break discussion, watching the dogs actually perform sometimes tells you something different.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> This stuff makes for coffee break discussion, watching the dogs actually perform sometimes tells you something different.


Sometimes great dogs don't produce and sometimes dogs who may not perform themselves at a 'great' level end up being great producers. Code Blue's contribution to the modern-day field lab is huge. If Code Blue would never have been bred, we'd never have seen Grady, Ranger, Tiger, Rita, Pow, Augie, Bullet, and many more. One could even argue that the production of his line rivals even Lean Mac.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Marvin S said:


> Nothing in his lineage would suggest worthy of line breeding.





bamajeff said:


> Why would he not be worthy of line breeding? I'm not asking to be confrontational or disagree, just curious as to why you think that.





Marvin S said:


> I've heard this statement "Go to the pound & get a dog that looks like a lab, put him at stud & breed to 50 bitches, place the pups right & you will get some
> outstanding performance offspring." From someone who knows dogs better than you or I.





bamajeff said:


> Sometimes great dogs don't produce and sometimes dogs who may not perform themselves at a 'great' level end up being great producers. Code Blue's contribution to the modern-day field lab is huge. If Code Blue would never have been bred, we'd never have seen Grady, Ranger, Tiger, Rita, Pow, Augie, Bullet, and many more. One could even argue that the production of his line rivals even Lean Mac.


But now you are being ______________________, .


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I always thought Marvin had it out for Lean Mac. Apparently, he hates all stud dogs except Butte's Blue Moon.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bamajeff said:


> Sometimes great dogs don't produce and sometimes dogs who may not perform themselves at a 'great' level end up being great producers. Code Blue's contribution to the modern-day field lab is huge. If Code Blue would never have been bred, we'd never have seen Grady, Ranger, Tiger, Rita, Pow, Augie, Bullet, and many more. One could even argue that the production of his line rivals even Lean Mac.


If you said Honcho's production might rival Maxx's, I could agree to an extent. I just don't think the comparison of production between Maxx & Code Blue is a good one, IMO.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> I always thought.


Show some evidence of that !!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol, why not the owner? You all should have him on speed dial?


----------



## scott shannon (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a Luke pup and she's a master hunter and qualified for the master national at 1.8 yrs got a RJ in her only derby and and got to the 4th series of her only Q she's run in. She just turned 2 yrs old 8 days ago. She is very sensitive and has to be trained a little different to keep her confidence at a high level but I think she has a lot of potential. A female with a not so sensitive disposiiton bred to Luke might produce pups more suited to the traditional trainer from what I can guesstimate.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

bamajeff said:


> The specific litter I know about, the mama was a QAA Grady daughter that ran 12 trials and finished 11, so she has some talent. Only 1 or maybe 2 of the puppies are going to make something. Maybe it just wasn't a good cross. A very well known FT trainer kept one a few months and sent it home and it's being sold as a pet.


I have one of the pups as well as a friend of mine. We had the first two pick males. both pups are with Pro trainers and should be running Derby shortly. both Pro's are very happy with these pros a have said many time I wish I had more like them. Train ability excellent. Drive over the top, Marking and depth perception excellent, courage to go through cover to make the retrieve excellent. So bottom line we have two young dogs with Drive, marking, Courage, and a very trainable
Dog! what more can you ask for at this point in their life. To wash a pup after two months from this litter suggest to me that something else could have been involved! I would buy a pup from this litter again!
Warren Price
call me if you have questions 716-807-5839


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

rookie said:


> I have one of the pups as well as a friend of mine. We had the first two pick males. both pups are with Pro trainers and should be running Derby shortly. both Pro's are very happy with these pros a have said many time I wish I had more like them. Train ability excellent. Drive over the top, Marking and depth perception excellent, courage to go through cover to make the retrieve excellent. So bottom line we have two young dogs with Drive, marking, Courage, and a very trainable
> Dog! what more can you ask for at this point in their life. To wash a pup after two months from this litter suggest to me that something else could have been involved! I would buy a pup from this litter again!
> Warren Price
> call me if you have questions 716-807-5839


That is great to hear. I hope all the litter is successful. I told my friend when he was looking for a derby prospect pup that I thought this litter is the one he should get one from. Looking forward to following their progress. Good luck to you and your friend!


----------



## Robert Hodge (Apr 12, 2005)

rookie said:


> I have one of the pups as well as a friend of mine. We had the first two pick males. both pups are with Pro trainers and should be running Derby shortly. both Pro's are very happy with these pros a have said many time I wish I had more like them. Train ability excellent. Drive over the top, Marking and depth perception excellent, courage to go through cover to make the retrieve excellent. So bottom line we have two young dogs with Drive, marking, Courage, and a very trainable
> Dog! what more can you ask for at this point in their life. To wash a pup after two months from this litter suggest to me that something else could have been involved! I would buy a pup from this litter again!
> Warren Price
> call me if you have questions 716-807-5839


I also have a male from this litter. He was late to mature but he has turned into something special. Excellent marker, crazy retrieving desire but able to stay focused, tons of power, fun to watch! The talent is definitely there, trainer loves him and we plan to run derbies in the Fall. Excited about his future.


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Warren and Robert. I am glad that you all are enjoying your pups. I'm not sure if BamaJeff is referring to my litter or not. I'm not sure who he is. So, if he referring to my litter, I have never discussed it with him. So I'm confused where his info came from to make a comment, "only 1 or 2 are going to make something." My litter had 7 pups and I am hearing good things from 6 of the pups. Pretty good odds from the breading so far. They are only 13 months. So only time will tell.


----------



## Ryley Ledbetter (Mar 26, 2016)

Robert Hodge said:


> I also have a male from this litter. He was late to mature but he has turned into something special. Excellent marker, crazy retrieving desire but able to stay focused, tons of power, fun to watch! The talent is definitely there, trainer loves him and we plan to run derbies in the Fall. Excited about his future.


i also have a male littermate that sounds exactly like you describe your more than welcome to contact me if you would like. 256-609-7766 thanks ryley Ledbetter.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone know how to get in touch with Ken Jackson? Seems like the website is down and the one phone number I found is disconnected.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

AKC judges directory.


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

bamajeff said:


> The specific litter I know about, the mama was a QAA Grady daughter that ran 12 trials and finished 11, so she has some talent. Only 1 or maybe 2 of the puppies are going to make something. Maybe it just wasn't a good cross. A very well known FT trainer kept one a few months and sent it home and it's being sold as a pet.


I know this was a discussion from last year, but also the pups from my litter where only a year old when this was being discussed. I am having a proud dad moment! Update on this litter, that was quoted" only one or two are going to make something". 5 out of the 7 pups are now QAA at 2 1/2 years of age. It really gripes me when people run their mouth on a discussion forum on something they know nothing about. Nobody on this forum wants to hear negative comments about their dog. I still don't know who Bama Jeff is and not sure why he felt compelled to make a comment about a litter that he really knew nothing about. But just maybe, he should think twice before he makes comments.

Obviously, when you do a breeding, you hope that every pup is really nice. This is the 3rd litter that I have done but the first time I have bred this particular female. I think the Luke and Grady Bitch is a great cross. I would repeat this breeding if my female wasn't 10.

Sorry for sounding snippy with this post but I wanted to set record straight.


----------



## Saxxx011 (Nov 15, 2012)

That felt good, didn’t it? You’ve been waiting a while to get that off your chest. Good for you and the dogs, hopefully it’s just the beginning. Update us in another year 😀.



ccox said:


> bamajeff said:
> 
> 
> > The specific litter I know about, the mama was a QAA Grady daughter that ran 12 trials and finished 11, so she has some talent. Only 1 or maybe 2 of the puppies are going to make something. Maybe it just wasn't a good cross. A very well known FT trainer kept one a few months and sent it home and it's being sold as a pet.
> ...


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ryley Ledbetter said:


> i also have a male littermate that sounds exactly like you describe your more than welcome to contact me if you would like. 256-609-7766 thanks ryley Ledbetter.


When I saw the quote about crazy retrieving desire, I thought of Trip! Once/If he ever learns to keep his ass on the ground, the shy is the limit. Super fun to watch and a good looking young man! The Dog Ryley, not you. You need Xanax to run him! Or an invisable ecollar.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

ccox said:


> I know this was a discussion from last year, but also the pups from my litter where only a year old when this was being discussed. I am having a proud dad moment! Update on this litter, that was quoted" only one or two are going to make something". 5 out of the 7 pups are now QAA at 2 1/2 years of age. It really gripes me when people run their mouth on a discussion forum on something they know nothing about. Nobody on this forum wants to hear negative comments about their dog. I still don't know who Bama Jeff is and not sure why he felt compelled to make a comment about a litter that he really knew nothing about. But just maybe, he should think twice before he makes comments.
> 
> Obviously, when you do a breeding, you hope that every pup is really nice. This is the 3rd litter that I have done but the first time I have bred this particular female. I think the Luke and Grady Bitch is a great cross. I would repeat this breeding if my female wasn't 10.
> 
> Sorry for sounding snippy with this post but I wanted to set record straight.


You do realize the original comment "Only 1 or maybe 2 of the puppies are going to make something" is pretty standard for predicting how many pups in a litter are gonna be somebody. Everyone hopes all will be FC's one day but usually it's None. 5 of 7 qaa is a start and chances of an FC just went up, but in a few years there may still be None and all you got are 10 year old qaa's.

As far as the other comment "A very well known FT trainer kept one a few months and sent it home and it's being sold as a pet" you're fortunate it was only one.


----------



## Wagon Wheel Retrievers (Mar 25, 2018)

It is of my opinion when deciding who is the best reproducer the percentage of titled offspring is way more important then how many of there offspring got titled !!!


----------

